# Definitely a reason to do your standing rigging



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

And a darn good publicity for the Coasties...

?This could be it?: Auburn man recounts sailboat losing mast, going adrift ? Lewiston-Auburn ? Bangor Daily News ? BDN Maine


----------

